# Duck boat build Pics



## wavie

You'll like the keel. I think we had 5 tilburys growing up. 3 things I remember most about these boats. First, you'd burn your a$$ when u went to sit down on a hot summer day. Second, without a keel and turning the boat it drifted a long ways. 3rd, loved it for late season hunting. We would all sit in the back to get the bow out of the water and it would bust through the thickest of ice.


----------



## Handliner84

Just flipped the boat today and made a roller cradle to move it around. Back to grinding for a few days cutting temp frames out and back grinding the seams getting ready to weld the inside Conner seams and build floor and frame work for infloor gas tank, battery holder and bilge and storage.


----------



## Neubys

Install an ejection seat for the people who can't shoot a duck!


----------



## Dixiedog

Looks good. I am enjoying watching the build.


----------



## jabelism

Looks awesome!


----------



## Handliner84

Welding and more welding. Little grinding also. Have about 1/3 of the inside welded now


----------



## Outdoorsman654

Looking real good. Soon you will have in water for maiden voyage!


----------



## Handliner84

Getting closer. Welding in this heat is killing me! Hopefully will fill with water in the next couple day to check for leaks


----------



## fsamie1

webbedconnection said:


> I have a Tilbury 20 1/2 footer. I run a 90hp and it's just right. A 115 would be ok, too. Nice boat!!


where did you buy it and what you paid? Do you have the web site foe the boat maker? thanks


----------



## Handliner84

After taking a week off or so of working on the boat back at it again. Fitup the top rub rail yesterday and tack welded it. Ended up going with 5/8”round bar after a failed attempt of using 1 1/4 pipe and cut the seam out and trying to slip it over the Conner of the sidewall. Regrouped with the round bar idea. Plan do add the same round bar to the inside to finish off the top rail. Making it 1 3/8 wide or so. Planning to get full steam next couple weeks as i liked to get it sand blasted and painted in mid August


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

tagging thread so i can get alerted on updates. nice build, like watching these.


----------



## roger15055

No wonder because I kept swinging by your playhouse to see the rig that will tame the likes of The Big D. You took some well deserved time away!! Looks great


----------



## Handliner84

Added a tilbury style rub rail to the inside of my top rail. Thinking it will work great as a place to step getting in and out and also have places to tie the layout boat anywhere.


----------



## Outdoorsman654

Looking real Good! The rails appear nice and handy!


----------



## Handliner84

Took the last few weeks off for the most part. Been to hot for me to weld for fun after work. Finally got over to my shop to finish welding and grinding my top rail and rub rail. Ended up running out of wire in my mig welder. 88 plus pounds of welding wire so far into the boat. I am coming to terms it won’t be ready for duck season . But I plan to work on it 3 days this weekend. So who knows.


----------



## 0612moody

Looks to be coming along. I'd like and hope to see you finish it before duck season as you don't deserve to have to watch it sit until next season


----------



## roger15055

I would be willing to bet it will be done!! Heck he and one of his hunting buddies turned a runabout into a tender boat total gut rebuild and paint plus repower in the blink of an eye!! I'm not a welder by no means but brother I can grind , burn and help you anyway I can!!! You can and you will!! And so many of the boats that you see on the river painted up I did I have done 23 in three years now I can help you there as well if you need help. your play room is less than two miles from my work.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

Awesome build keep the updates coming!


----------



## Handliner84

Started yesterday reinforcement of the transom for 150hp outboard. Still need to layout the bolt pattern so I can add knee braces from the bottom of the boat.


----------



## Broadbill

You must be busy welding on that boat, I havent seen you canal cruising in a week. Looks like a good build.


----------



## fsamie1

you have 2.5 months to finish it for Canada late season ice.


----------



## Handliner84

I think i will miss the ice season this year. Been working on it a few days a week for the last couple weeks. Doing a lot of small items and been doing clean up on the boat. Next time i get over i will post some updated photos. Gas tank brackets are also being build.


----------



## roger15055

Well Guys I was floored last night when I went to see what a boat being built actually looks like! There is no way to explain it other than "I WANT ONE". Handliner84 is probably one of the most humble guys you will meet. And plays his talent down by just saying Oh well I just like building things and always think to myself I can build that! He isn't just building it he is making a statement. When you see it in the water you won't be saying " I'm not sure if that's him or not " it is a beast of a boat for sure. Only thing I would like to see him do to it. He said he is thinking of welding his moms name into the bow. I think what would be so cool is to do it on both sides like where it would say The make of a boat like where the Lund stickers are or have loomis make some decals with her name on it. Be neat everyone saying I never heard of that kind of boat where are they made? Wyandotte very limited edition. I had to take pics and show my buddies today and one of my friends said don't act like you built that! You're the guy I seen throw a car stereo across the street after four hours of trying to put it in!! Hey that was thirty years ago cut me some slack!!!. I can't wait to see the progress of the baddest duck and handlining boat out there and I made a new friend!


----------



## Doghouse 5

Handliner 84 ,
What you are building is one of the coolest things that I've ever seen!!!
I have built alot of things (similar projects-.car trailers , boat restorations. etc.) and it always comes down too time and not getting burned out!!!!
Please keep at it and finish it up when you can...
I really like what your doing and I look forward to seeing the finished product!!!!!
Very well done !!!!!!


----------



## Handliner84

Just finished the mount for the infloor 32 gallon gas tank. This weekend I should finally get to building the floor frame work.


----------



## Handliner84

After talking with lockman’s last week about the new motor I want to power my new rig, it was determined a 25 inch transom was going to be necessary. So I added 5 inches to my transom this weekend. Planing to go with the new 150 hp g2 power tiller. Was planning to put a mercury 150 on till I saw they just came out with a etec that had a power steering tiller.. it’s also 60lbs light which is good also. Also had time to start getting the main floor supports firgured out so that should go quick. Glad to have the time Again to work on this beast.


----------



## Handliner84

Had to change the type of gas tank I was planning to use. Also started building the floor. Planning to get more steel this weekend and work on it before or after hunting all weekend. Also attached a picture from last weekend when I was able to get out to the queens side


----------



## fsamie1

Handliner84 said:


> Had to change the type of gas tank I was planning to use. Also started building the floor. Planning to get more steel this weekend and work on it before or after hunting all weekend. Also attached a picture from last weekend when I was able to get out to the queens side


Gas tank seems too small for 150 hp motor. Is it 20 gallon tank? My 19 footer Lund with 200 hp OB has 45 gallon tank. What do you think the range is for that tank?


----------



## Handliner84

24 gallon tank.I am thinking the range should be 80 to 100 miles. It’s only 3 gallons smaller then the tank in my 20ft Lund Alaskan with a 115hp


----------



## Handliner84

Still working on building the floor! What a process. To saw cut every piece and then cut angles and cope every piece takes time. No 2 pieces are the same. Working all the side pieces so I have a place sit and fit and tack pieces. The hunting sucked last weekend so worked on it for 13 hours over the weekend.


----------



## Handliner84

Gun boxes are built. One step closer


----------



## Handliner84

Had the ladder out today and got a better view of the project today!


----------



## Handliner84

99% done with the pre paint work. Hunting sucked so bad all weekend have me time to knock some stuff out. Have some misc clean up and go thur and double check everything is welded and the mounts I need for flooring are done. Also took a trench drain and modified it for a large floor drain. Hope to get it on the trailer this week and take down to the water and load 7-10 people to check for leaks pre paint.


----------



## Snuffy

Handliner84 said:


> 99% done with the pre paint work. Hunting sucked so bad all weekend have me time to knock some stuff out. Have some misc clean up and go thur and double check everything is welded and the mounts I need for flooring are done. Also took a trench drain and modified it for a large floor drain. Hope to get it on the trailer this week and take down to the water and load 7-10 people to check for leaks pre paint.


Looks like a hunting machine. You are very gifted. Hope first launch is a great success. Enjoyed watching the build.



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Handliner84

Completed all the Clean up and final welds today. So I put it on a trailer for the first time today. Plan to launch tomorrow and double check for leaks before paint.


----------



## Handliner84

Was able to get down to Trenton boat launch for a leak test today. No leaks what so ever. Had 500 pounds of sand and plus around 700-800 pounds of people in the boat. I also added a pic of the first time I had the boat on the trailer. It was a little flatter


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher

Great project. You have a very unique skill set. Again enjoy


----------



## Aaronjeep2

Man that thing is a tank.


----------



## Handliner84

Started building the floor pieces so I can paint them well the boat is being painted in a few weeks. Pick up 1/4 fanfold to help make easy templates. To many cures for just measurements.


----------



## Handliner84

Still working on the floor panels. Waiting on the hinges before cutting the doors in.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Handliner84 said:


> Still working on the floor panels. Waiting on the hinges before cutting the doors in.


You are patient and talented..man you could ram a ferry with that..great job!!


----------



## Handliner84

Just finished all the floor and gun box panels. Just need to drill all the floor fastener holes in the wood so I can pilot drill all the holes in the metal then drill and tap them. Glad I mocked the wood up before paint. Need to add 3 small angle iron section for support.


----------



## BruceS

A beauty of a boat! What are you doing for flotation, foam or air chambers?


----------



## Handliner84

No flotation. Most steel boats don’t have it. Don’t have enough room for air tanks. You don’t want to foam the hull to keep access to repaint every 4 to 5 years


----------



## Bruce William

What a great job very good looking boat. Look out ducks!


----------



## Handliner84

Are we done yet?! Drilling/countersinking and tapping the 200 plus holes to hold the floor down. Planning to use Teflon dip ss bolts for anti vibration to hold the floor down.What a pain in the butt. Hopefully the painter will be ready next week.


----------



## The Doob

Handliner, this has been one hell of a trip and the finish line is in site.

Thanks for the ride!!!


----------



## BFG

Handliner84 said:


> Are we done yet?! Drilling/countersinking and tapping the 200 plus holes to hold the floor down. Planning to use Teflon dip ss bolts for anti vibration to hold the floor down.What a pain in the butt. Hopefully the painter will be ready next week.


I apologize if I missed it in another post, but what are you going to use to cover the floor, and is that marine grade plywood?


----------



## Handliner84

The floor is made out of 3/4 exterior sanded plywood not marine grade plywood. The only differences is 5 ply with internal voids vs marine is 12 ply and no internal voids. Both use the same glue. I pain to finish the floor with a epoxy paint called slip doctor. the floor will be epoxy on all sides and seal well. I rebuild a boat 6 or 7 years ago with the same plywood and finished the floor the same way and its still in great condition today.




BFG said:


> I apologize if I missed it in another post, but what are you going to use to cover the floor, and is that marine grade plywood?


----------



## Handliner84

Off to sandblast and paint today. Will start paint all the floor pieces this weekend! Feel like I am on the downhill side of the project


----------



## Handliner84

Didn’t realize I had 34 pieces for the floor. All prep’ed and ready to paint. Starting tomorrow.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

Nice pickup


----------



## roger15055

I will have to swing by and see the progress. I was wondering how it was coming I drove by a couple times and your truck wasn’t there. Update us inquiring minds want to hear where your at


----------



## Handliner84

Still waiting for the boat to return from paint. Dropped it off 2 weeks ago and it sounds like they are waiting on the special paint I am using. So when I get it back pics to follow


----------



## bowhuntordie

This has been a really fun post to follow. Looks like a fun project that you have done a great job on. Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

absolutely one of the best posts on here in a long long time. thank you handliner84, loved seeing the process and the skill. what a tank of a boat. love it.


----------



## Handliner84

After 5 weeks at the painter waiting in line for sand blasting and paint my boat is finally done. Will start wiring and getting bilge pump plumbing started next week.


----------



## Handliner84

Motor mounted, shout out to the guys at Lockeman’s for doing a world class job with the normal great service. Started reinstalling the floor for the final time after running so wiring runs and fuel lines. In the home stretch. When to the local marine shop and pick up all the misc part to make it legal. Planning on next weekend for sea Trials


----------



## lastflight

Great job!! Did you end up going with the 150? Does it have some form of power steering?


----------



## Handliner84

Yes I went with etec g2 150 pro tiller. It has a built in power steering unit that is integrated with the motor. It’s pretty slick from what i have saw. 


g2150QUOTE="lastflight, post: 8118037, member: 14300"]Great job!! Did you end up going with the 150? Does it have some form of power steering?[/QUOTE]


----------



## The Doob

That motor ought to make her fly!!


----------



## roger15055

That boat is one of the things you just have to see in person!! It’s that Cool


----------



## Wall-llard Willie

I would pay for a ride in that beast
Well done Handliner!!!!!!


----------



## Handliner84

Seems like like a dozen trips to Lowe’s and boat store and still not done. All the wire is ran and firgured out route for the blidge pump discharges out. Hoping tomorrow can finish the pumps and wiring.


----------



## Handliner84

Still at it


----------



## Snuffy

Handliner84 said:


> Still at it


God blessed you with an inordinate amount of craftsmanship and skill. On behalf of many, thanks for the continued post of the progress, it is a joy to watch it come together.


----------



## Handliner84

The wiring and plumbing is done. Hopefully get it out Tuesday for a sea trail. Need to order hinges and seats this week for the final touch’s. Also this summer I will have to get a gps also.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher

Very impressive! As it was said before....BEST THREAD ON THIS FORUM. That boat is definitely a “labor of love” thanks again for bringing us along.


----------



## Handliner84

Fall Flight Punisher said:


> Very impressive! As it was said before....BEST THREAD ON THIS FORUM. That boat is definitely a “labor of love” thanks again for bringing us along.



Labor of love for sure! Maybe I am just to stubborn to quit. Never thought it would take close to a year to complete. But looking back I have over 500 hours
Of labor to complete. What might surprise you is I had less then 6
Hours of help from anyone else. Only had help to handle the large sheets sheet steel get tacked up. That’s it.


----------



## waxico

Make sure you christen that vessel with a bottle of champagne on the bow...
Vessel name please?
Suggestions:
Riddle of Steel
Steel Dawn
Steel Panther
Been Caught Steelin'....


----------



## smelz like wet dog

love watching it come along. superb craftsmanship sir.


----------



## The Doob

I don't know what I am more envious of - the boat or the ability to build one.
I've built blinds of all varieties and carved probably 400 decoys but don't possess the talent hardliner has in his little finger.


----------



## Handliner84

Doob, Thanks for the kind words. I really enjoy working on large scale project in my free time as I sit at a desk at work taking about doing skilled labor. I have saw pictures of your blinds. Would love to try those out one day.


----------



## Handliner84

Friday was the first day I was able to get my boat on the water under its own power. Had the motor installed in mid March but needed more rigging to finished at Lockemans But then Covid happen and had to wait 7 moreweeks.


----------



## Handliner84

Before I could get it out. Doug from Lockemans took it out and told me the boat had some rocker in it. And that I needed to add trim tabs in the back to drive the bow down. So Friday after picking it up I took it out to see what was happening. After half throttle the boat would start porpoising. So Saturday I fabricated and welded new tabs and bend them 4 degrees. Painted them up. This morning I was able to take it out before the wind. All I can say is wow. That etec pushes the boat around 40 and rides better then my Lund. Cuts waves like a dream. Thanks for all the kind words thru the project.


----------



## Jumbos1

That Sir is a beautiful build


----------



## roger15055

It is truly a thing of Beauty!!! Now it’s TIME for Fish Slime and Duck blood!!! Congratulations I can’t wait to see it with my own two eyes close up...


----------



## roger15055

That’s funny I really guessed in the area of 37-40! I’m feeling kinda sassy now LOL!! Oh you ain’t running a 9.9


----------



## Doghouse 5

Very excellent job!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wavie

A master piece! With that speed, no one will beat you to a spot.


----------



## Handliner84

2850lb motor and 24 gallons of fuel


----------



## Snuffy

That boat is a beast. Enjoy every picture you have been able to post in the build through getting her on the water. That is a November Canvasback special!


----------



## The Doob

Seems like you went to a lot of unnecessary trouble.
You could have just sprayed some flexseal on a screen and been done with it.


----------



## fsamie1

I surf internet for a boat like this and there is none in the country. Only the pattern by Dudley Dix you can buy. You can find all other steel boat by Dudley Dix but not this one. I am so tempted to build one but welding part scares me. By the way, I am first in line if Justin wants to sell.


----------



## fsamie1

Hey Justin, there is no 2 inch plywood re-enforcement at transom? Seems you welded a plate that motor is welded to? Is it gray color not olive?


----------



## Handliner84

I reinforced the transom with double plate for the motor mount. Also added knee braces And Diagonal braces Also added a angle iron cap to the transom. Wanted to Stay away from a wood transom


----------



## waxico

Justin I saw this on Craigslist yesterday. I can't believe after all that work you're selling it. Does it not handle the way you expected? I thought 150 might be a little too much power.


----------



## fsamie1

I cannot believe it either after all that welding, cutting, fitting, handling. Why not reinforcing the transom with another plate and brackets? Did you find another boat and that is why you are keeping the motor and trailer? I wish I had room or a place to keep it. Also, we did not get any ice in December and with global warming we may not have another icy season so Ice breaker is not needed.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

waxico said:


> Justin I saw this on Craigslist yesterday. I can't believe after all that work you're selling it. Does it not handle the way you expected? I thought 150 might be a little too much power.


i seen in his comments on facebook that the motor was too much for it...so guessing hes gonna build another?


----------



## Handliner84

Just a little to much power and speed for the hull design. I put about 30 hours of pretty extreme testing on the boat. If you ever rode with me before you would know it’s idle or full throttle. I also don’t just use my boats for fishing and hunting. For example my 2016 Lund alaskan has 865 hours on the main motor as of yesterday’s. Just took it 30 miles to eat in lake st Clair. I had trouble with the steel boat on the return trip from put in bay. About 45 mile one way trip from my house. A 90 or 115 would work well on this boat for sure with a little bit of work. I want to
Go to one boat I can run a lot and hard and don’t think this boat is what I need. I already put a deposit on a new custom made 1/4 aluminum hull boat from duckwater boats. That the 150 is going on.It’s a custom open boat not like any of his blind style boats. If I had time I would build a new one. I am might finish fixing the steel boat of no one buys it and sale it next year. Who know. Boat problems.


----------



## goose schatt

Handliner84 said:


> Just a little to much power and speed for the hull design. I put about 30 hours of pretty extreme testing on the boat. If you ever rode with me before you would know it’s idle or full throttle. I also don’t just use my boats for fishing and hunting. For example my 2016 Lund alaskan has 865 hours on the main motor as of yesterday’s. Just took it 30 miles to eat in lake st Clair. I had trouble with the steel boat on the return trip from put in bay. About 45 mile one way trip from my house. A 90 or 115 would work well on this boat for sure with a little bit of work. I want to
> Go to one boat I can run a lot and hard and don’t think this boat is what I need. I already put a deposit on a new custom made 1/4 aluminum hull boat from duckwater boats. That the 150 is going on.It’s a custom open boat not like any of his blind style boats. If I had time I would build a new one. I am might finish fixing the steel boat of no one buys it and sale it next year. Who know. Boat problems.


Those duck water boats are nice....I’d love to see a picture of what you get


----------



## paradise

That is a very impressive project! I'm looking forward to seeing the finished boat, motor and all.


----------

